# Certificate of non-residency



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I've been trying to find out on behalf of a friend what documents are needed to open a non-resident bank account. 

This is what I saw on another website.



> For a non-resident:
> 
> A certificate of non-residency that can be obtained by going to a national police station, it should take around 2 weeks to get. Sometimes the bank may charge for this.
> A passport or ID card
> ...


Has anyone here opened a N/R account recently? Did you have to produce this certificate? Or renew it every two years? 

My friend is having to open a new account because Sabadell just closed his old one without warning. I'm wondering if it was because he didn't have this certificate? He hasn't been over for a while but has been paying money in regularly in order to keep the direct debits going for his property here. Now we've just discovered the last electricity bill wasn't paid and he's about to be cut off! It's a nightmare!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

When we first moved, we simply opened an account using our non resident NIE and passports, no certificate needed, once we bought house etc we reverted to a resident account

Nothing else that's was it


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

Firstly with regard to obtaining the certificate you complete an EX15, and tick the box for non-resident. Essentially it's a Certificate to say you are not on the Registro de Cuidandnos de L'Union (for EU) or Exrnjeros (for non EU). You apply at the local Oficina de Extranjeros. 

As far as the banks concerned they are required under Spanish legislatoon to verify your residence status every two years. They do make a charge for this. However in the last couple of years they have been requesting information from Customers under money laundering legislation, particularly if they haven't got copies of documentation. This applies to customers who may have had their accounts for years. Generally they have blocked and then closed accounts if nothing has been provided. It has been discussed a few times on the forum.


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

Alcalaina said:


> I've been trying to find out on behalf of a friend what documents are needed to open a non-resident bank account.
> 
> This is what I saw on another website.
> 
> ...


Mine was handled by a Gestor so can't comment on the exact documents required but in addition I had to provide the previous years Tax Return. Not sure whether it had anything to do with opening the account but I was told its a requirement to prove that you're not money laundering when transferring large amounts of money to buy a property.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

CapnBilly said:


> Firstly with regard to obtaining the certificate you complete an EX15, and tick the box for non-resident. Essentially it's a Certificate to say you are not on the Registro de Cuidandnos de L'Union (for EU) or Exrnjeros (for non EU). You apply at the local Oficina de Extranjeros.
> 
> As far as the banks concerned they are required under Spanish legislatoon to verify your residence status every two years. They do make a charge for this. However in the last couple of years they have been requesting information from Customers under money laundering legislation, particularly if they haven't got copies of documentation. This applies to customers who may have had their accounts for years. Generally they have blocked and then closed accounts if nothing has been provided. It has been discussed a few times on the forum.


Thanks. I do know several non-residents who had their accounts frozen, but the DDs were still honoured and they could still make deposits online. They could only unlock them by going in person to the branch with evidence that they lived and paid tax in the U.K.

But this is the first case I've heard of an account actually being closed completely. It's outrageous, especially since no notice was given!

Would still be interested to hear if anyone has opened a non- resident account in the last few months and what paperwork was needed.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Thanks. I do know several non-residents who had their accounts frozen, but the DDs were still honoured and they could still make deposits online. They could only unlock them by going in person to the branch with evidence that they lived and paid tax in the U.K.
> 
> But this is the first case I've heard of an account actually being closed completely. It's outrageous, especially since no notice was given!
> 
> Would still be interested to hear if anyone has opened a non- resident account in the last few months and what paperwork was needed.


Please check that no warning was given as that would be very unusual and most likely illegal...


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Please check that no warning was given as that would be very unusual and most likely illegal...


True, I can only take his word for it as he lives in England and gets correspondence directly from the bank. But he swears there was no letter other than the usual statements, and I've no reason to doubt him. The others who had their Unicaja accounts frozen didn't get any notification either.


----------



## Leki (Aug 26, 2016)

*Need help filling Ex15*

I'll be flying to Galicia for ten days to open a non-resident bank account and find a property to rent, before we move for good hopefully in a month time. 
The first thing I thought should do is open a bank account. I asked BBVA what documents had to provide to open an account and their reply in Spanish was: "Para abrir una cuenta como no residente en BBVA España es necesario acudir de forma presencial a una de nuestras oficinas. La documentación básica que se solicita es el pasaporte, un certificado de ingresos u origen de los fondos y un certificado de no residente. En cualquier caso la oficina puede solicitar documentación adicional dependiendo de la situación concreta." Which is fine, but to fill my EX15 they ask for the Applicant's address in Spain? What if I have just arrived to Spain? do I give them a Hotel's or apartment address I am renting provisionally?.
Very grateful for any advice.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Leki said:


> I'll be flying to Galicia for ten days to open a non-resident bank account and find a property to rent, before we move for good hopefully in a month time.
> The first thing I thought should do is open a bank account. I asked BBVA what documents had to provide to open an account and their reply in Spanish was: "Para abrir una cuenta como no residente en BBVA España es necesario acudir de forma presencial a una de nuestras oficinas. La documentación básica que se solicita es el pasaporte, un certificado de ingresos u origen de los fondos y un certificado de no residente. En cualquier caso la oficina puede solicitar documentación adicional dependiendo de la situación concreta." Which is fine, but to fill my EX15 they ask for the Applicant's address in Spain? What if I have just arrived to Spain? do I give them a Hotel's or apartment address I am renting provisionally?.
> Very grateful for any advice.


Is this because the same form EX15 is used for both residents and non residents? I would leave it blank until you get to the point where you hand it in and then ask their advice.


----------

